# How to with Doc - TruCut Giveaway



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Doc has finally done it. He got a REEL!

https://youtu.be/SP-23KltnV8


----------



## Rickk567 (Jul 30, 2017)

His lawn looks better already.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

He talked down to people telling him to get a reel mower for years. Next thing you know he'll be dumping sand all over his yard after telling the world not to do that because it didn't have any organic matter. This guy...


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

tcorbitt20 said:


> Next thing you know he'll be dumping sand all over his yard after telling the world not to do that because it didn't have any organic matter. This guy...


He did that already when he paid the company to aerate this year. They also topdressed his yard with sand, he just didn't show that part.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I can not take it anymore


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

As nice as the Tru Cut is (on my second one) can't wait to move to a Greensmaster.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

wardconnor said:


> I can not take it anymore


Time to update your profile, unless you have the 1000 hidden someplace. Ha


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> I can not take it anymore


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Cory said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's still pretty bumpy from the looks of that video.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

tcorbitt20 said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> > tcorbitt20 said:
> ...


You could see him pulling up on the handlebars to stop it from bouncing often.

At least he was able to drive it with 3 fingers 

Edit... someone should tell him you don't need any hands or fingers to drive a Toro :lol:


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Kuddos to anyone who is willing to give away a reel mower at the end of the mowing season! :?


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

tcorbitt20 said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> > tcorbitt20 said:
> ...


In the aerating video you can see at the end, he shows the plugs still on the ground, they only did a light topdress not a full leveling. I think he said something about it but didn't get specific. Regardless, he's so flip flop on everything I don't understand how he continues to gain more subscribers. He will never admit that he was wrong, just moves on to recommending something else.

It's pretty cool someone is gonna get a free TruCut though, that's pretty commendable. He probably had to work some magic to make that happen from a company that does very little advertising.


----------



## NClawnnut78 (May 23, 2018)

I would love to talk to doc he lived here in raleigh for a bit of time.. anyone know his email...


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

NClawnnut78 said:


> I would love to talk to doc he lived here in raleigh for a bit of time.. anyone know his email...


How do you know he lived in Raleigh?


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

NClawnnut78 said:


> I would love to talk to doc he lived here in raleigh for a bit of time.. anyone know his email...


He is very secretive about who he is and doesn't make it easy to get in touch other than a comment on his YouTube videos or you could tweet him or message him on Twitter. Don't think there is any other way to get ahold of him.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> Kuddos to anyone who is willing to give away a reel mower at the end of the mowing season! :?


Lmao! I can't stand the guy nor his vids, personally.


----------



## Jordan90 (Apr 7, 2019)

He seems to have an unlimited budget. How he affords all this Anderson's stuff on a dang weekly basis and the water and doing other peoples stuff is unreal. Wish I knew the back story


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Jordan90 said:


> He seems to have an unlimited budget. How he affords all this Anderson's stuff on a dang weekly basis and the water and doing other peoples stuff is unreal. Wish I knew the back story


All that gold mining probably


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

RDZed said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > Kuddos to anyone who is willing to give away a reel mower at the end of the mowing season! :?
> ...


I didn't know Doc even existed until @wardconnor did the super juice video. :lol:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

If you think someone is actually going to win that TruCut, I have some ocean front land in Montana to sell you . He's done these "giveaways" before but I have never seen a video of his where someone actually won. I think he does it for publicity and that's it. I think he did one for Super Juice and one for one of his new fertilizers but I can't seem to find the videos now.

To answer one of the questions earlier, I think the way he can afford all of this fertilizer and seed is that he is probably getting it for free or really cheap from The Anderson's since he has some sort of deal with them. Also notice how he ALWAYS directs people to use the links on his webpage to buy stuff.


----------



## NClawnnut78 (May 23, 2018)

SGrabs33 said:


> NClawnnut78 said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to talk to doc he lived here in raleigh for a bit of time.. anyone know his email...
> ...


time stamp 1:51 1996


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> If you think someone is actually going to win that TruCut, I have some ocean front land in Montana to sell you . He's done these "giveaways" before but I have never seen a video of his where someone actually won. I think he does it for publicity and that's it. I think he did one for Super Juice and one for one of his new fertilizers but I can't seem to find the videos now.
> 
> To answer one of the questions earlier, I think the way he can afford all of this fertilizer and seed is that he is probably getting it for free or really cheap from The Anderson's since he has some sort of deal with them. Also notice how he ALWAYS directs people to use the links on his webpage to buy stuff.


When I first started this journey his videos were some of the first I found. I quickly tired of the constant sales pitches. Anywho...I would love to get some of that Montana "Ocean Front"


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> If you think someone is actually going to win that TruCut, I have some ocean front land in Montana to sell you . He's done these "giveaways" before but I have never seen a video of his where someone actually won. I think he does it for publicity and that's it. I think he did one for Super Juice and one for one of his new fertilizers but I can't seem to find the videos now.
> 
> To answer one of the questions earlier, I think the way he can afford all of this fertilizer and seed is that he is probably getting it for free or really cheap from The Anderson's since he has some sort of deal with them. Also notice how he ALWAYS directs people to use the links on his webpage to buy stuff.


It wouldn't surprise me if he doesn't give it away. It would be cool if he did though.

Between the amazon links on his channel and his blog, the ad revenue on his blog and videos, the revenue from super juice, and the kickback he's getting from The Andersons he's got to be making a pretty good amount of money every month. If I had to guess I'd bet he's making $5k+ a month just on ad revenue and the amazon affiliate links.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Jordan90 said:


> He seems to have an unlimited budget. How he affords all this Anderson's stuff on a dang weekly basis and the water and doing other peoples stuff is unreal. Wish I knew the back story


Well, his whole channel is a reference to his website which is full of Amazon affiliate links. I think even the Trucut link is some sort of Yahoo affiliate link? He's likely making a pretty penny drop shipping Super Juice to Amazon too.

I'm not bashing the guy for having a side hustle, but sometimes it's a bit over the top.


----------



## Jordan90 (Apr 7, 2019)

adgattoni said:


> Jordan90 said:
> 
> 
> > He seems to have an unlimited budget. How he affords all this Anderson's stuff on a dang weekly basis and the water and doing other peoples stuff is unreal. Wish I knew the back story
> ...


My wife is going to make me get a part time
Job soon if I don't cool it on the lawn $. I'm spending a lot and my yard looks awful 😂


----------



## jeep4me99 (Apr 11, 2019)

RDZed said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > Kuddos to anyone who is willing to give away a reel mower at the end of the mowing season! :?
> ...


Amen. I find him really annoying.

I hate how all these guys went from giving tips to selling their own ferts, or other products. It's all just sales pitches now instead of just knowledge sharing.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

jeep4me99 said:


> I hate how all these guys went from giving tips to selling their own ferts, or other products. It's all just sales pitches now instead of just knowledge sharing.


Big +1


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

I just dont like this guy.


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

wardconnor said:


> I can not take it anymore


I know! I'm excited too.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

J_nick said:


> jeep4me99 said:
> 
> 
> > I hate how all these guys went from giving tips to selling their own ferts, or other products. It's all just sales pitches now instead of just knowledge sharing.
> ...


+2 :thumbup:


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> > jeep4me99 said:
> ...


Next thing you know...The Bermuda Bible is only going to be $9.95 if you buy it in the next 24 hours! :nod:


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The @Mightyquinn retirement plan


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> > jeep4me99 said:
> ...


+3. I stick to university extension pages and my distribution agents for questions now. The online guys slinging overpriced repackaged krud or being a incognito rep for any company is slimy.


----------



## mre_man_76 (Aug 4, 2018)

Speaking of Fert ☝&#127999;☝&#127999;☝&#127999;, that new BFG fertilizer looks real good. Especially like the fact it has zero pho's. Looks like my centipede would love it. Gonna give it a shot and compare with my CarbonX. As for all the comments about him leveling, he actually did a video last year or the year before leveling his lawn with pure sand so he's not really j being a hypocrite now leveling or top dressing recently. As for his work, like someone else said before, I'm not really a big fan but do find humor in his videos. He actually does give some useful insight tho imho.


----------



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

Looks like a great mower!

I actually really like Doc and his videos. He gets straight to the point, really shares a lot of knowledge/research. Yes, it can get repetitive at times and yes, sometimes he contradicts himself. But think of how many times we change our own minds regarding our own lawn care and plans of attack...

The fact that he is getting these professional products on the consumer market is great, and who cares if he is making a little money from it? He's retired, has a great thing going, and is fun and helpful to the viewer.


----------



## krevo81 (May 29, 2019)

Something about this guy has always thrown me off. I seem to remember seeing a post about him being involved in some other product marketing not related to lawns.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

krevo81 said:


> Something about this guy has always thrown me off. I seem to remember seeing a post about him being involved in some other product marketing not related to lawns.


Is this the thread you are talking about?

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=5459


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

bmw said:


> Looks like a great mower!
> 
> I actually really like Doc and his videos. He gets straight to the point, really shares a lot of knowledge/research. Yes, it can get repetitive at times and yes, sometimes he contradicts himself. But think of how many times we change our own minds regarding our own lawn care and plans of attack...
> 
> The fact that he is getting these professional products on the consumer market is great, and who cares if he is making a little money from it? He's retired, has a great thing going, and is fun and helpful to the viewer.


I don't care that he or any YouTube personality is slinging products, you don't get paid much just from views and it's a ton of work to produce videos. My problem with doc is that he's always saying "in my golf course days" or something to that nature but it's clearly obvious he's never worked on a golf course. He lies, constantly, then deletes comments that prove him wrong, that's my issue with him.

The one that made me laugh the most was when he got his Fiskars reel, it was "the worlds best reel mower" but he couldn't understand why the clippings got thrown in front of the mower. He worked at a golf course but doesn't know why the clippings are thrown forward?! :roll: :lol:


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

bmw said:


> Looks like a great mower!
> 
> I actually really like Doc and his videos. He gets straight to the point, really shares a lot of knowledge/research. Yes, it can get repetitive at times and yes, sometimes he contradicts himself. But think of how many times we change our own minds regarding our own lawn care and plans of attack...
> 
> The fact that he is getting these professional products on the consumer market is great, and who cares if he is making a little money from it? He's retired, has a great thing going, and is fun and helpful to the viewer.


I think this is part of the problem: he's not taking professional products and getting them to the consumer market. You've been able to get Anderson's product from AMleo.com for basically forever, and you can get plenty of equivalent products from Siteone or Ewing. What he did was convince Anderson's to put it on Amazon so that he could put an affiliate link on his website to make money off it. He's gotten Anderson's to private label a product for him and is charging people their left arm for it. Also - what research has he shared?

I watch his videos basically because @wardconnor can't make videos as fast as I can watch them, but there's just an air of insincerity when he constantly pushes you towards his affiliate links. The reason people are turned off is that he seems more like a confidence man than a well-intentioned lawn nut like the rest of the YouTubers out there. I don't care at all if @ryanknorrlawncare is getting paid/free stuff from Simply Lawn solutions - his product placement is tasteful and I don't have to listen to a 3 minute spiel at the beginning of every video about how it's back in stock at Amazon.


----------



## LA Basshole03 (Jan 17, 2019)

Somebody needs to remind me to sign up for the giveaway at the last minute so I don't have to worry about getting notifications for his crappy videos.

The dude is a joke.


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

mre_man_76 said:


> As for all the comments about him leveling, he actually did a video last year or the year before leveling his lawn with pure sand so he's not really being a hypocrite now leveling or top dressing recently.


I don't remember watching that video. The one I remember he uses a mixture of sand and potting soil.

Link below to doc saying never use straight sand.





I think the guy has lost a lot of credibility. It's fine to change your mind but to not own up to it and not at least speak to why you changed your mind, I think hurts his credibility.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Reminder, let's keep the conversation around the giveaway and not bash on a person. It is just not constructive. He will continue to do the YouTube and sells not matter what we write here.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

g-man said:


> Reminder, let's keep the conversation around the giveaway and not bash on a person. It is just not constructive. He will continue to do the YouTube and sells not matter what we write here.


+1. If he bothers you, don't watch him. I feel the same way about a lot of the YouTube guys, but at the end of the day, if they are helping novices get started in lawn care and learn the basics, more power to them. Once they learn more, they can do research on their own and make their own informed decisions about the products and information that is pushed - same as we all do.

Doc probably has a secret account on here and loves all this notoriety 😂.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I do question why he went with the P20 vs C25 or C27? Having owned a C25, I would think the single rear wheel could leave ruts? The thing I love about my greens mower is that I can cut at 7am before work with no fear of the rain from the previous day.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> I do question why he went with the P20 vs C25 or C27? Having owned a C25, I would think the single rear wheel could leave ruts? The thing I love about my greens mower is that I can cut at 7am before work with no fear of the rain from the previous day.


Or you can cut right after the rain stops too without any fear of ruts in the lawn :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > I do question why he went with the P20 vs C25 or C27? Having owned a C25, I would think the single rear wheel could leave ruts? The thing I love about my greens mower is that I can cut at 7am before work with no fear of the rain from the previous day.
> ...


Meanwhile in Oklahoma (with all this rain)...


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > I do question why he went with the P20 vs C25 or C27? Having owned a C25, I would think the single rear wheel could leave ruts? The thing I love about my greens mower is that I can cut at 7am before work with no fear of the rain from the previous day.
> ...


Or cut IN the rain, for that matter. #cooler


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > TulsaFan said:
> ...


This, love the looks I get while cutting in light rain.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> I do question why he went with the P20 vs C25 or C27?


I am guessing that he did so because the P-20 is more relatable to most of his viewers. If he made a video with the C-27 everyone would think that there would be no way for them to use that bahemoth of a mower on their own lawn :lol: and no reason to use his affiliate link :nod: IMO the P-20 is def to small for his lawn,

I signed up for the constest, haha. Can always use a free mower


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Smaller Tru Cuts gouge less on uneven lawns. a 25 or 27" mower is rough on a less than countertop flat lawn unless the cutting unit is supported by front and rear rollers


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> Smaller Tru Cuts gouge less on uneven lawns. a 25 or 27" mower is rough on a less than countertop flat lawn unless the cutting unit is supported by front and rear rollers


+1. The 25s and 27s always seemed off balance to me and would dig in on the lower side when hitting a hill on an angle. The smaller units seem to cut smoother.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Ugliest reel cuts I see here in Hawaii are done with C-27s


----------



## AdamA (Jun 6, 2019)

Where is the equivalent of the SuperJuice on those 2 sites? Thanks. (If I can get the same stuff cheaper, I certainly will).


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Nothing wrong with a C27 other than how hard it is to adjust the reel to bedknife contact. I can't see my lines when I mow in the evenings...


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

tcorbitt20 said:


> Nothing wrong with a C27 other than how hard it is to adjust the reel to bedknife contact. I can't see my lines when I mow in the evenings...


That looks awesome. Assuming you've topdressed a time or two?

That's my other gripe with the "landscape" grade reels. Bedknife to reel adjustment is a huge PITA.

You ever thought about a greens mower? I made the switch this year from a Trimmer to a Greensmaster and love it.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

For what it costs, a Tru Cut also has reels and bedknives that are as soft as a soup can. When a bedknife or reel is bit into with a file that is soft.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > I do question why he went with the P20 vs C25 or C27?
> ...


Too small, yes. C-25 is discontinued I believe.,... according to that 2008 website (God awful)


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

He reminds me of the people constantly telling me if I put sand on my lawn that it will turn into concrete.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Thanks @reidgarner. I did a big sand level last year, and I'd like to put a little more this summer. We're moving hopefully by the end of the year, and I haven't quite figured out how I want to handle the 21 acres we're moving onto yet. I'm thinking I'll probably try to sell this TruCut and get something, but I don't know what yet.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Rockinar said:


> He reminds me of the people constantly telling me if I put sand on my lawn that it will turn into concrete. And he's always trying to sell you some expensive bag of magic bullets for your lawn. And his lawn does not look anything more than average.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

@tcorbitt20 congrats on the move. I'd love to live on some land somewhere but wife loves our neighborhood...

You should look into a triplex reel and then maintain a "fairway"


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

@reidgarner that may happen in the future, but it'll take some time.


----------



## Jordan90 (Apr 7, 2019)

https://youtu.be/aQ0hmssW6eM

Back at it again with a ton of sand.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## Durso81 (Apr 10, 2018)

Jordan90 said:


> Back at it again with a ton of sand.


Lol yup. But from his golf course days knowledge you can't just use sand on residential lawns it will make cement. Meanwhile some how everyone else across the country uses sand.


----------



## Jordan90 (Apr 7, 2019)

I will say 1200 is good. I got quoted 1500 for 7800 sq feet


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

I have no beef with Doc and find a lot what he says useful.. but I guarantee they used 100% sand. I may be wrong, but I'd be willing to bet they used sand.

And I think core aerating is fine.. but Yes, remove the cores lol.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Not not only is he spreading sand, but he's spreading that BS about how "clay + sand = concrete". I hear this load of hot garbage constantly everywhere. I'm not sure where it started or where they get it from, but these people who constantly parrot it have no idea what they are talking about.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Is there ever a scenario when straight sand is not ok...once your lawn is established?

I'm guessing you wouldn't seed a new yard into just sand.

But once the grass is established 100% sand is ok???


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

sanders4617 said:


> I have no beef with Doc and find a lot what he says useful.. but I guarantee they used 100% sand. I may be wrong, but I'd be willing to bet they used sand.
> 
> And I think core aerating is fine.. but Yes, remove the cores lol.


Having just bought and deployed supersod's leveling mix, I have no reason to believe it's 100% sand. A debris free mix like that looks and behaves like dirty sand


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

jayhawk said:


> sanders4617 said:
> 
> 
> > I have no beef with Doc and find a lot what he says useful.. but I guarantee they used 100% sand. I may be wrong, but I'd be willing to bet they used sand.
> ...


I understand you're saying you believe it is a 70/30 mix that he used?

If he got an aeration and leveling using a nice 70/30 mix on 17k ft for $1200.. he stole money from them.

Of course.. the amount of sand used is probably not comparable to what people on here use.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Concur that $1200 is an unrealistic expectation ..that equipment = overhead.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

That is definitely a 70/30 or 80/20 mix. And yes, if he paid $1200 for 17k then he got a helluva deal. That $4000 the other company quoted him is more realistic.


----------



## Durso81 (Apr 10, 2018)

I wouldn't put it past him to lie about the price he paid and that's why he is not giving out the companies name. He probably approached them all with some ridiculous low price and told them he would mention them in his YouTube video and they laughed at him.

I would say I wouldn't be shocked that someone would do it for that low as it always amazes me what some people will do a job for, but not with that equipment.


----------



## mre_man_76 (Aug 4, 2018)

What's everyone's thoughts on leveling centipede with 100% sand?


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

I agree that if you don't like it, then don't watch. 
But can someone answer a question I have?
Why does he say "back in a minute," show that cartoon image, then come back and start his video? It's like he goes to a commercial break, but doesn't have a commercial break. 
Not cracking on him. I just wonder if I don't get it, or if it's as bizarre as I think it is.


----------



## Jordan90 (Apr 7, 2019)

JRS 9572 said:


> I agree that if you don't like it, then don't watch.
> But can someone answer a question I have?
> Why does he say "back in a minute," show that cartoon image, then come back and start his video? It's like he goes to a commercial break, but doesn't have a commercial break.
> Not cracking on him. I just wonder if I don't get it, or if it's as bizarre as I think it is.


No it's bizzare. He's just got more money than I can put into my yard


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Doc watching this thread keep getting bumped to the top of this forum ;


----------



## Bbq freakshow (Mar 9, 2019)

I just wanna know how someone with a diy style channel hires people to the the stuff he supposed to teach you how to do?


----------



## Vabulldog88 (Apr 15, 2019)

See there is a new video post on his website and first thought was the TLF guys would enjoy discussing it. I will admit before this forum, I thought Doc was the greatest, and I do admit i have used super juice. However after reading thru posts for a month now (since I joined), I have learned SO MUCH including take anything from Doc's website with an understanding that I will NEVER be able to drop the $$$ he does on the products he promotes as I cant get behind the idea of spending that much for things i can mix up myself. Anyways cheers to everyone.

[media]https://youtu.be/aQ0hmssW6eM[/media]


----------



## Vabulldog88 (Apr 15, 2019)

:beer: :beer:


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Just to manage expectations on the cost of this job - I would not expect to get a Connor Ward/Ware-smooth lawn for this price. I don't think he used enough sand.

The going rate for leveling a lawn is approximately 1 yard of sand per 1k square feet. Around my area that is about $35/yard for raw masonry sand. It'd be more expensive to get sand mixed with 30% organic matter (likely peat moss for the fine texture). Assuming it's probably not CHEAPER in the Atlanta area where he is from, that's about $600 just in raw materials. I highly doubt those guys spread 17 yards of a 70/30 sand/OM mix for $1,200.

I think you can do it with 100% sand, since your lawn is already a topsoil producing machine.

Also - don't worry about Sand + Clay making concrete. There was a good discussion of the topic on this forum and the consensus was: you will make your lawn rock hard by tilling sand into clay soil, but sandcapping clay soil does not make concrete.


----------



## Vabulldog88 (Apr 15, 2019)

I see this video has been posted to the other How to With Doc thread with the Tru Cut giveaway. Didn't realize the duplicate post.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Vabulldog88 said:


> :beer: :beer: Just to clear things up, I no longer look to him for advice. I have seen the light now. :beer: :beer:


I'm by no means a Doc fanboy, but some of his earlier videos were very informative. Before all the product links and Anderson's plugs he gave some good tips for the average homeowner. Even some of his info now isn't bad if you disregard that his products are the only way to do things. The basis of many of his tips are fairly accurate without the product pitch.


----------



## AdamA (Jun 6, 2019)

Ok, I've seen 2 measures listed in this forum - 1yd/1k and 1 ton/1k .... considering 1yd is about 1.5 tons, that's a big difference ....


----------



## manthatsnice (Mar 30, 2019)

1 yard per k is correct


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I like this thread. Ha Ha
There's some real hilarity in this.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Does anyone know the winner?


----------



## Sublime (Jun 15, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> Does anyone know the winner?


Did he announce a winner? I don't want to give him my clicks to find out.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Nope. He released a new video today too. I think it's just a ploy to get people to subscribe.


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

https://www.howtowithdoc.com/reel-mower-giveaway/


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Easyluck said:


> https://www.howtowithdoc.com/reel-mower-giveaway/


Interesting


----------



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> Easyluck said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.howtowithdoc.com/reel-mower-giveaway/
> ...


I guess we don't even know the winner exists, right? If this truly is a ploy for subs, that's low.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Do like I did and refuse to watch any more of his videos. It's freeing. Like giving up on watching anything political on TV. I'm much happier without.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I don't like that I have to watch 10 minutes of "my lawn is awesome" and infomercials to get one tip that takes me 30 seconds to find here.

I do remember thinking a few years ago that he had good content. After being here I don't think his lawn is all that great. It's definitely not the "world's most beautiful Bermuda" or whatever he calls it.


----------



## BermudaBoy (Jun 27, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> I don't like that I have to watch 10 minutes of "my lawn is awesome" and infomercials to get one tip that takes me 30 seconds to find here.
> 
> I do remember thinking a few years ago that he had good content. After being here I don't think his lawn is all that great. It's definitely not the "world's most beautiful Bermuda" or whatever he calls it.


I think he has good content. I've definitely learned a few things from him but when I started watching his videos he hadn't jumped on the Anderson's train. I stopped watching once I realized that every video is pushing some Anderson's product, which probably works great, but is overpriced in my opinion. He has the right to earn some money from the content he puts out but I made my way over here and haven't looked back since. And the Connor Ward Super Juice parody is one of the best reasons for the internet to exist.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Exactly!


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

BermudaBoy said:


> I think he has good content. I've definitely learned a few things from him but when I started watching his videos he hadn't jumped on the Anderson's train. I stopped watching once I realized that every video is pushing some Anderson's product, which probably works great, but is overpriced in my opinion. He has the right to earn some money from the content he puts out but I made my way over here and haven't looked back since. And the Connor Ward Super Juice parody is one of the best reasons for the internet to exist.


Where is this parody? I must see it.


----------



## agrassman (May 26, 2019)

https://youtu.be/UWHFOwob_kY


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

LOL, Hat and the last minute are the best.


----------



## JDM83 (Sep 19, 2018)

im so glad i checked out this thread today. the Connor Ward video was awesome. cant believe ive not seen that one! nice job @wardconnor


----------



## Chrissykr (Jul 8, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Vabulldog88 said:
> 
> 
> > :beer: :beer: Just to clear things up, I no longer look to him for advice. I have seen the light now. :beer: :beer:
> ...


I started with Doc last year. I had some areas that never filled in the four years we owned this house. I found his sprigging video and learned so much about Bermuda grass from him. I used several of his videos for general things around the home and yard. I loved him and looked forward to his new videos. He was everything I wanted; he used supplies I could readily get at the big box stores and made lawn care easy to understand. Well, he became the infomercial king, and I moved on.


----------



## GA_Bermuda (Jun 22, 2019)

Damn it Conner... I spit out coke all over my desk.

When he started with 3 gallons, 4 gallons, and then 5 gallons. :lol:


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I loved the dogs barking in the intro pause.


----------



## Sidney (Jun 12, 2017)

agrassman said:


>


This is funny. Connor you are too funny.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

GA_Bermuda said:


> Damn it Conner... I spit out coke all over my desk.
> 
> When he started with 3 gallons, 4 gallons, and then 5 gallons. :lol:


I am sorry to have ruined your coke experience. I know that feeling of not being able to fully enjoy your coke.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

I just wish there was a way to have seen people's faces as they drove by that bright green "lawn" in the middle of winter.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I did get plenty of comments on it from people in town. It was worth every bit of money and time that I put into that.


----------



## JERSEY (Sep 9, 2018)

LOVED THAT VID!!!!!!!!!


----------

